# Bryant error code 14 ignition lockout



## trustIsEarned (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello, I have a 15 year old Bryant 90 Plus furnace and I keep getting error code 14, which says it is “ignition lockout”. In the manual after reading error code 14, it says to refer to code 34, which is “ignition proving failure”. 
I’ve cleaned the heat sensor and had a hvac technician look at it and he flushed the heat exchanger. The technician’s take on it is that the heat exchanger needs replaced, but he thought flushing it would buy us some time before we needed to replace the whole system. Long story short, flushing the heat exchanger made no difference and the system still doesn’t work properly.
At its current state, if I switch the power off at the breaker for 10 mins, then turn it back on, the furnace will heat the house for one full cycle. It has no problem bring the house up to 75 degrees after being at 60 degrees. After it shuts off because the house is up to temp, it will no longer turns back on if the temp drops. Then i get the error codes.

My question is, does it sound like a heat exchanger problem and should I consider replacing the furnace? Should I get a second opinion on the problem? 

thanks


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Those codes mean the burner did not light. There was a huge number of those heat exchangers fail from rusting thru of the secondary exchanger. Google> Carrier class action lawsuit. He should remove the fan and crawl in and look at it. The labor to replace it is not covered from what I remember. Sounds like it needs proper checking. It usually causes a pressure switch tripping code if it is leaking. You may have a sticking gas valve or other problem and intermittent problems are the worst to diagnose. I usually stop/start it up to 24X in a row and odds are it fails once. I would probably buy a new furnace as the circuit board and exhaust fan are very expensive to replace and it may not be worth throwing a lot of repair $$ at unless you plan to move in a year. He may have flushed the condensate trap but it sounds like he is guessing and not sure what to check. You may want to get another opinion from a Bryant or Carrier dealer as they own Bryant.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

it may be helpful to describe the sequence of operation. Does the igniter come on? at what point does it fail?

i think they may have extended the warranty and put some labour coverage in response to the class action.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Glow igniter?


----------



## vaturturro (Feb 18, 2018)

I had a similar issue with my Trane XE80 unit, but mine would only lite for a few seconds and shut off. I cleaned the flame sensor and that resolved it for a week, but then it started happening again. I then replaced the flame sensor and cleaned the nozzles where the flame comes out (assuming I had a current flow issue from the flame sensor through the flame) and that worked for a day and stopped working again. After checking all of the limit switches, I ended up replacing the ignition control module (which was $91 on Amazon) and that fixed my problem. Not sure if it is the same for your unit but that is what worked for me.


----------

